# the so called new op systems



## cliedo (Apr 12, 2010)

i just upgraded and bought a new computer, so now i come back to freebsd to understand how the os's work i guess i am just lazy and want to see how other users feel about it


----------



## sossego (Apr 12, 2010)

Use the system.


----------



## Nirbo (Apr 12, 2010)

This post entirely lacks merit.

Most people on the forums will have an opinion of FreeBSD at least better than disdain. There maybe some viagra ad spambots and trolls registered, but it's not fair to consider their feelings.


----------

